# Where is the Brindle in this horse??



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1650000 - Wright On CD

I don't see it....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like it is clearly in the owner's pocket to be honest...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is he under winter coat? if he is then it may be hidden right now. I do see some tiger striping around the legs and a dorsal stripe... I'd have thought dun if I saw him right off but maybe the brindle is hidden under his winter coat...?

Did you look at the pix on the website? http://www.airliefarm.com/webpage/index.php?pg=sale

I still can't really see it though...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That is not a brindle. In no way, shape or form.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I was thinking it had to be hidden on the owner somewhere.... pockets make sense LOL


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He is listed as a brindle dun. I am thinking that he is the 'other' type of brindle, meaning that his hair seems to grow in different textures along his flanks.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pfft. i have yet to see one of those that consistently has that. 

There is someone who breeds "seasonal" brindles. I have yet to see one of the foals have that "seasonal" brindling or any brindling at all. The word brindle with the coat color garners them lots of cash though as people can and do dump the money on it because they think they are getting an uber rare color.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

But ND, didn't you know that that zebra barring on legs is actually a form of brindle? Hahaha. 

Yeah. He's not a brindle.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong. I have no doubt that the 'seasonal' and 'other' brindles are a cash grab. Stupid people and their 'rare' colours lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol I didn't think that you thought that Chiilaa.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh of course P! We forgot the stripes on the legs! Clearly brindle. Plus a dorsal. That's a lot of striping!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

We need to alert every dun owner!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And the appy owners Po...

Someone better inform this appy that it is actually a brindle...

















For Sale


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The reason I said maybe it's under the winter coat is because I have a flea bitten that has dapples in the summer. He is snow white in the winter. I've seen many horses that are much different coloring in a winter coat then a summer coat. And when I mentioned the tiger striping and the dorsal stripe you'll notice I said "I'd have thought dun".


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I haven't really seen any "colored" brindles that the brindle hides under the winter coat. If that makes sense. I mean it is entirely possible, but I truly don't think that the horse on the OP is anything more than dun.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm thinking dun also. I honostly don't think I've never seen a true brindle in person before.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd bet it's just a dun with some webbing on the face or elsewhere, combined with the leg bars and dorsal stripe the owner assumed it was brindle. 
Example of cobwebbing:


----------

